# Breskens im Juli



## DerAndi (11. Februar 2011)

Servus Gemeinde. 
Hab zwar schon einige Threads durchgelesen aber entweder sind sie veraltet oder sagen nix konkretes.
Ich fahre Mitte Juli dorthin und wollte auch ein oder zwei Tage dem Fischen widmen.
Zum einen würde ich gerne Das Meer beangeln auf Dorsch oder Wolfsbarsch. Zum anderen auch das Süßwasser.

Nun zu den fragen.
Die Schelde und Küste gelten ja als offene See. Braucht man dazu also keinen Extra Schein? Wo geht dort was in Richtung Dorsch-Wolfsbarsch. Empfiehlt es eher die Molen abzufischen mit Kunstködern oder soll ich mich lieber auf nen Kutter begeben. Zum Naturköderangeln/Brandungsangeln habe ich keine Ausrüstung und wollte mir dazu auch keine zulegen da ich sie hier eh nicht nutzen kann weil einfach das Meer fehlt hehe. 

Welche Bereiche sind denn in der näheren Umgebung von Breskens zum Barsch oder Hechtangeln geeignet. Hab einige Niederländische Seiten durchforstet so gut es ging aber für Zeeland nichts konkretes gefunden. Gleiches gilt für den Vispas. Dort steht alles drin nur Zeeland nicht
Kann mir da einer nen Tip geben. Den Vispas würde ich mir vor Ort beantragen damit man auch Raubfischangeln kann.

Meine Ausrüstung wäre :
Penn Travel Spin mit 5000er Sargus. Diese soll für Meer und Hechtangeln genommen werden. |supergri


----------



## Zeeland Angler (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

hi Andi,
also zu breskens kann ich dir sagen für die schelde brauchst du keinen schein bin selber oft im frühjahr da ich bin meistens an der fähren einfahrt in richtung schelde (die linke zunge am besten, an der anderen zuviel steine) ziel fische im Juni sind überwiegend seezungen und wolfsbarsch für seezungen am besten mit wattis und wolfsbarsch mit kunstköder 
allerdings weiß ich nicht wie es dieses jahr wird weil die holländer stark mit sandaufspülen beschäftigt sind #q

Schöne grüße 
Zeeland Angler


----------



## DerAndi (23. März 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

Ich bin etwas verwirrt.
Mir wurde Berichtet dass es angeblich ein gesamtes Angelverbot an den Stränden von Breskens und Sluis geben soll.
Weiß da wer was drüber? Ich würde ja doch gerne meine extra angeschaffte Ausrüstung ins Wasser halten grrr..


----------



## Udo561 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*



DerAndi schrieb:


> Ich bin etwas verwirrt.
> Mir wurde Berichtet dass es angeblich ein gesamtes Angelverbot an den Stränden von Breskens und Sluis geben soll.
> .



Hi,
ja , ist mir so auch bekannt.
Wenn du hier ganz runter scrollst dann kannst du es auch nachlesen.
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm


----------



## DerAndi (23. März 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

so ein mistiger mist. dann kann ich ja gleich den urlaub umbuchen|gr:


----------



## Udo561 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

Hi,
na ja , wenn ich im Urlaub so viel Wert darauf lege meinem Hobby  nachgehen zu können dann informiere ich mich vor der Buchung wie es da  mit dem Angeln aussieh.
Aber auch da findet sich im Sommer eine Möglichkeit zu angeln , es muss ja nicht unbedingt der Strand sein.
Gruß Udo


----------



## DerAndi (23. März 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

Ich hab ja gebucht nachdem ich nachgelesen habe. der stand war ja dass man für küstengewässer keinen Vispas braucht. Der rentiert sich für mich nicht wirklich da ich auf grund der entfernung nicht oft über die grenze fahre. 
ich hab nun auch mal direkt den sportfischerverband angefragt ob die schelde und häfen nun auch zum strandbereich gehören oder nicht. das ist alles so verwirrend was wozu gehört. wenn alle stricke reißen werd ich doch wohl zum kuttern raus fahren müssen.


----------



## Criss81 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

Dazu hab ich nun auch noch eine Frage, es steht auf angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de: Die Gemeinde Sluis hat das Angeln am Strand untersagt. 

Warum sollte das Angeln nun auch in Breskens etc. verboten sein? Bin gerade in Kontakt mit jemanden der sich sehr gut mit dem Wolfbarsch angeln auskennt. Der hat mir den Tipp gegegeben an den Pfahlbuhnen zu Angeln. 

Und mir ist bisher auch noch kein Schild in z.B. Nieuwvliet aufgefallen, dass das Angeln dort verbietet.
Also wer weiß genaueres?


----------



## Zeeland Angler (4. April 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

also mir ist bekannt das an gewissen strandabschnitten das Fischen verboten ist wegen den schwimmern im Sommer, an der Fähreinfahrt wäre es mir aber neu, da da eine sehr starke strömung ist und dort das schwimmen verboten ist. bin aber in der woche vor Ostern vor Ort und werde mich mal schlau machen und dann berichten


----------



## tobi79 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

Ich fahre am Freitag für eine Woche nach Breskens.
Gucke mal das ich mich schlau machen kann oder Schilder entdecken kann!!


----------



## Zeeland Angler (6. April 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

die schilder stehen an jedem aufgang zum deich hoch


----------



## DerAndi (8. April 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*



Zeeland Angler schrieb:


> also mir ist bekannt das an gewissen strandabschnitten das Fischen verboten ist wegen den schwimmern im Sommer, an der Fähreinfahrt wäre es mir aber neu, da da eine sehr starke strömung ist und dort das schwimmen verboten ist. bin aber in der woche vor Ostern vor Ort und werde mich mal schlau machen und dann berichten



Da Danke ich ich dir schon mal im vorraus. 
Mein Tackle ist bis auf die Schnur auch vollständig für den Urlaub. War das ein Hick Hack bis ich mich für ne Rute entscheiden konnte die mir dazu auch noch gut in der Hand lag  3h nur Rute nach Rute in der Hand mit diversen Rollen.... Der nette Fachhändler ist fast verzweifelt bis ich mich dann doch für die 2te Rute entschied die ich in der Hqand hatte :vik:

Nun warte ich auf die Schnurproben von Hemingway und wenn eine der 7 Sorten die ich mal geordert habe mir zusagt in Sachen Oberfläche, Knotbarkeit, Farbe wird davon auch noch fix geordert.

Dann fehlen nur noch ein paar Wolfsbarschköder. Da werd ich aber denke ich mal auf klassische Meerforellenblinker zurückgreifen und nen paar Gummifische noch einpacken. Dat sollte reichen


----------



## goldmichel (8. April 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

hi andi, zu deiner frage angeln am strand von breskens. da kann ich dir nur sagen, dass ich jeden abend angler, zuerst wattwürmer graben und anschließend angeln sehen habe. kenne den strand sehr gut. 
zum angeln auf hecht, barsch und zander sowie auf ein stippvergnügen würde ich dir den verbindungskanal in sas van gent empfehlen. schönes gewässer, aber denke daran der hecht ist den holländern heilig, nach dem fang freuen, fotografieren und wieder schwimmen lassen. nun ein petri heil micha

p.s. bin im august in dieser ecke. kann nur sagen, sauber, schön und sehr nette freundliche menschen.


----------



## DerAndi (8. April 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

Danke für den Tip. Dann muss ich doch noch zusehen dass ich den Vispas bekomme. Ich denk da verstehe ich mich mit den Holländern gut. Ich bin auch Pro C&R


----------



## tobi79 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*



Zeeland Angler schrieb:


> die schilder stehen an jedem aufgang zum deich hoch



Ich bin heute aus Breskens zurück gekommen und habe auf ca.4km Länge nicht ein einiziges Schild gesehen!!#d
Habe ca an der Fähre angefangen und dann bis zum Strand wo die Schleuse ist.
Ich habe nichts von einem Verbotsschild gesehen!|kopfkrat


----------



## DerAndi (15. April 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

gabs anstelle schilder wenigstens fische?


----------



## Zeeland Angler (16. April 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

hmm komisch letztes jahr standen noch schilder 
fahre heute nach breskens mal sehen obs fisch gibt


----------



## DerAndi (16. April 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

dann ma auf gutes gelingen. und bin gespannt auf deinen bericht über die fänge


----------



## Zeeland Angler (26. April 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

so bin dann wieder zurück aus breskens 
ab mai bis ende august ist an den stränden von 8-18Uhr angelverbot 

nun zum angeln selber ich war in der zeit jetzt 4 mal Brandungsangeln davon 2 mal nachts 
zu den fängen ist nicht viel zusagen war einfach nix da 
bei den 4x angeln hatte insgesamt sage und schreibe mal einen leichten zupfer mehr aber auch leider nicht #q#q

bei den anderen anglern sah es aber auch nicht besser aus einer hatte einen kleinen wittling 

aber was mich tröstet in westkapelle war es auch icht besser wurde mir von nem kumpel berichtet und das obwohl es da eigendlich immer besser ist von den fängen her 

aber was sollst war trotzdem ein schöner urlaub und das ist ja wohl das wichtigste


----------



## DerAndi (26. April 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

kann man nix machen. wenn se nich wollen, wollen sie nicht. ich hoffe ja dass in zwei monaten bissel mehr im meer läuft. man liest ja auch noch nicht viel von wolfsbarschfängen in der gegend obwohl sie schon langsam da sein sollten. aber ich denke durch den teilweise zu kalten winter und das zu warme frühjahr hier verschiebt sich das ganze etwas nach hinten


----------



## tobi79 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

Wo hast Du denn die Info her,dass man ab Mai-August von 8-18Uhr nicht Angeln darf am Strand?
Ich habe wie gesagt nirgendwo Schilder gesehen.
Ich fahre Anfang Juni für 1-2 Wochen wieder hoch und werde mal beobachten ob in dieser Zeit wirklich nicht geangelt wird am Strand,kann es mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen!
Seit wann gibt es dieses "Gesetz"??


----------



## DerAndi (27. April 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

gott sei dank will ichs nich vom strand probieren sondern von den buhnen in den hafengegenden


----------



## Zeeland Angler (28. April 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

das steht auf den allgemeinen schildern wenn du den deich hoch gehst,auf denen wo auch die flaggen und andere verbote stehen


----------



## tobi79 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

Da habe ich gar nix von gesehen!
Das muss ich mir Anfang Juni nochmal ansehen,dann bin ich für 1 oder 2 Wochen da oben.


----------



## Criss81 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

Hi,

bin vom 10.6 bis zum 14.6 in Breskens. 
Kann mir dort jemand nen Kutter empfehlen? Möchte gerne mal als reiner Süßwasseranlger auf Dorsch angeln. 

Würde ich dort mit meiner Hechtausrüstung parat kommen oder doch noch lieber ne leichte Pilkausrüstung zulegen?

Gerne darf hätte ich auch noch ein paar Tipps zu den Kanälen oder Süßwasserbereichen rund um Breskens. Möchte auch gerne ein wenig den Hechten auf die Nerven gehen. 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Zeeland Angler (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

war nochmal einer in der brandung in breskens oder vlissingen 
wenn ja wie sind die fänge wollte am mitwoch evtl hochfahren und nächste woche auch nochmal ??


----------



## DerAndi (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

in 3 Wochen bin ich in Breskens


----------



## DerAndi (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*



Zeeland Angler schrieb:


> war nochmal einer in der brandung in breskens oder vlissingen
> wenn ja wie sind die fänge wollte am mitwoch evtl hochfahren und nächste woche auch nochmal ??



Warst du schon wieder oben?


----------



## Criss81 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

Hey,

bin aktuell in Breskens (besser Nieuwvliet). Das angeln an den Strandabschnitten ist zwischen 10.00 Uhr und 18.00 Uhr momentan nicht erlaubt. Aber...bei dem aktuellen Mistwetter würde sich wahrscheinlich keiner dran stören, sehe auch zwischen den Zeiten genügen Angler mit der Brandungsrute und die Hundehalter halten sich auch nicht an die Zeiten. 

Ich bin viel mit der Spinnrute unterwegs..nette Stellen sind bei Breskens hinter dem Yachthafen oder an der Hafenmole. 

Für Süßwasserangler gibts den Nieuwkerkschen Kreek. Aal, Brassen, Karpfen und Zander sind die Hauptfischarten. Es sind keine Hechte vorhanden. 

Tageskarte kostet 3€ und Wochenkarte schlappe 8€. Karpfen habe ich bestimmt schon 100te springen sehen. Ich angel mit der Spinnrute auf Zander, war nun 3 mal da und hatte jedesmal meine Bisse aber nur zwei Zander. Grün, gelbe (fluo) Gummis gehen am besten, Wasser ist sehr trüb. Die Gummis sollten nicht zu groß sein und bissauswertung habe ich erst seitdem ich Stinger verwende. Weiterhin sollte man sich genügend Gummis einpacken, sehr sehr hängerträchtig das Ding. 

Nächste Woche werde ich noch den Kanal in Cadzand ausprobieren. Kann bisher noch nichts dazu schreiben. 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## DerAndi (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

hey chris. klingt schon mal sehr gut hehe.

werd ich wohl doch nochn paar gummis mehr mitholen falls dorsch und Wolfsbarsch nicht wollen hehe.
Halt uns mal auf dem laufenden hier. 8.7. gehts für mich los


----------



## DerAndi (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

Gibts eigentlich in oder um Breskens nen Gerätehändler? Wenn ja weiss einer namen und adresse?


----------



## DerAndi (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

Der Countdown läuft. noch 12 Tage bis zum Start. Gebt mir nochn paar tips hehe


----------



## DerAndi (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

Ich vergas:
Schaut mal auf das Bild. Würde sich dass als Potentielle Hotspots zum Wolfsbarsch-Dorsch eignen mit der SPinnflitze und Kunstködern? Habs ma mit Sternchen versehen


----------



## Criss81 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

Hallo Andi,

deine markierten Stellen passen, habe an allen Stellen auch andere Angler gesehen, zwar mehr mit der Brandungsrute, aber Spinnfischen klappt dort auch. 

Angelshops findest du in Cadzand-Bad (da ist ein richtiger Angelladen, der Händler gibt dir auch Tipps und hat alles fürs Wolfsbarschangeln da) und auch in Breskens gibts den Dier- and Plants-Laden oder so..der hat auch ne kleine Auswahl.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## DerAndi (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

Danke für den Tip. Wersdsch mal versuchen den in Cadzands zu finden hehe


----------



## Criss81 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

Hey,

ist nicht schwer zu finden, du fährst einfach durch Cadzand-Bad durch, das sind dann irgendwann solche Steinpfähle, danach auf der rechten Seite (von Breskens kommend) ist der Laden. Besser kann ich es nicht beschreiben. Mir wurden 17g Köpfe (aufwärts) empfohlen, normale Gummis in den Farben rosa/neongelb und Sandaal-Imitationen, Wobbler bis 10 cm. Beste Zeit von 2h vor bis 2h nach Flut. Wolfsbarsche sind halt überall anzutreffen wo Strukturen vorhanden sind, ergo Steinpackungen, Pöller, Wellenbrecher, Hafeneinfahrten etc.  

Grüße
Christian


----------



## DerAndi (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

dann werdsch wohl Freund Kopyto doch noch mit einpacken. einiges an wobblern, küstenwobblern und Mefo Blinkern ist auch schon im Gepäck. Man ich freu mich jetzt schon hehe


----------



## DerAndi (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

noch 3 tage, dann gehts los. man bin ich aufgeregt


----------



## DerAndi (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

So noch 2 Tage und die bestellten Blinker-Küstenwobbles sind immer noch nicht da grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## DerAndi (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

soooo. ales gepackt. pakete kan doch noch an hehe. dann will ich mal hoffen das die biester in laune sind


----------



## Fat Freddy (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Breskens im Juli*

Hey Andy,
              schon wieder da?  Denn ich fahre auch am Freitag nach Breskens zum Baden eh Angeln gehen! Wollte mal wissen wie es bei Dir geklappt hat? Und was Du gefangen hast?

Gruss Julio


----------

